# My Coach reached into her bag of torturous exercises...



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

All I can say is you will thank her one day!!!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I always find one stirrup work tough! It throws me all off wack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

One stirrup work? What is that??? And I won't be asking my coach because she'll have me do it.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Just drop one stirrup and try to stay balanced. It REALLY forces you to use the stirrup-less other side of your body just as much as the side with the stirrup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Yuck, one stirrup work, gross. But it comes in handy when you lose ONE stirrup in the ring and are too chicken to just toss the other one :lol: 

I don't particularly mind no stirrup work if she doesn't have us stop to chat in between exercises. Downward transitions without stirrups and a horse that's ready to go is no fun...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

All this grunt work better pay off for me at the BC Heritage Championships this weekend, I tell ya!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Omg I started sweating just picturing that scenario  and grimacing.

I am in no way strong enough to do that... you've got muscles of steel, girl!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Ah Wares, tell me how it goes! I wanted to go this year, qualified for it but then realized it falls right on my birthday weekend, and I wouldn't have a ride up there anyway.

Hopefully it goes well for you!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Sounds like a hard lesson. Aren't instructors evil sometimes? I've done my own sort of "one-stirrup work" out on the trail before but it sadly wasn't an exercise. And, I wouldn't have wanted to do it for too long- especially in a gallop. Thankfully, no mishaps for me. I'm taking a break from lessons this year but I've had my share of lessons out in the ring in the blazing sun. My instructor always knew how to motivate me by saying: "Well, if you need to slow down and take a break till you get in condition..." It drove me crazy so I would keep on going. She would then say at another lesson how enthusiastic and what great progress I had made. It's all worth it in the end. Good luck with your next lesson...aka torture session...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Omg I started sweating just picturing that scenario  and grimacing.
> 
> I am in no way strong enough to do that... you've got muscles of steel, girl!


I do! That's me in the Canadian flag bathing suit, it's Canada Day here, so I thought this pic was appropriate!








I will alexis, it's not too far for me this year, Kamloops, 3 hour drive with the trailer.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Move over Arnold Shwarzenegger! And Happy Canada Day Wares! You're super in the spirit!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

It's about a four hour trip for me without a trailer, unfortunately though I don't think we're ready to compete on the flat, we're solid in the jumper ring but he still turns into a bit of a nut with lots of other horses riding alongside him :lol: and since jumpers only runs for one day of the show I thought I'd put it off until next year (and hopefully convince my coach and the rest of the girls I show with that it would be a fun trip).


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Heritage might be held in the lower mainland again next year, I hope to see you there!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Ooh, if it is then there's no excuse not to go :wink:


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh lord... Sitting trot... Without stirrups...On a pony with a straight shoulder... That is extremely forward going.... For half an hour almost non stop.... HELP! 

I'm forced against my will to do that on a regular basic by my instructor!!!!


----------



## phoquess (May 30, 2013)

Wow, that sounds intense! I've managed to get a bit of a break from really torturous no-stirrup work lately because flappy things like dangly stirrups scare my horse and make him want to bolt. So we do some, and lots of desensitization work, but not as much as usual. 

CandyCanes... I actually do a sitting trot much more easily without stirrups, for some reason! Also I used to have a hard time keeping hold of my stirrups at a canter, as well... it took me a long time to be able to canter so we worked constantly on no-stirrup work to improve my seat until I could manage it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No flappy stirrups here, my coach makes me cross my irons over the horse's back, without looking at a walk and retrieve without them smoothly, no looking & no tangling them. Even that takes concentration. Today's lesson was easier, phew, transition and pattern work, with stirrups, what a treat!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Horrible excuse, Phoquess :wink: take them off saddle! :lol:


----------



## As You Wish (May 22, 2013)

waresbear said:


> I have my most important show of the year this upcoming weekend, I have lessons every morning at 9 am to beat the heat of the day & I also work at the 3 pm. My coach, I love her dearly and she is so effective, however she came up with a doozey this morning. She removed my spurs, and balanced them on top of my toes, then had me drop my stirrups and I had to work at all three gaits, extending & collecting them. I had sweat in my eyes, down my face and running down to my chest, but I finally mastered it each gait, extended & collected, for one round of the arena. I wonder what she has in her bag tomorrow? Wednesday will be easier, doing western with a large group to perfect traffic negotiation skills. What's in your trainer's bag?:think:


I can't picture "balance them on top of my toes". Can you explain that in more detail please?


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

All I am going to say is you are very, VERY fortunate to have such an amazing trainer as she is.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Lol I get "the look" during lessons sometimes and I say "yes it is supposed to hurt that much" .

My favorite is still the walk-canter canter-walk transitions on the buckle riding a green horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh Anabel, the buckle rein or even the drop the reins transistions are wicked effective tortures, or as you coaches refer to them-exercises!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

